# موقع مهم جدا للمعادن



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.expert-expert.com/dwodp/index.php?c=/Science/Technology/Metallurgy/Academia/

موقع مهم جدا للمعادن


----------



## أحمد أبو عبيدة (21 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 أغسطس 2006)

حياكم الله يا اخي


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (9 سبتمبر 2006)

هل أجد لديكم مايخص المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن(بالعربي)؟ جزاكم الله خير......


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هل أجد لديكم مايخص البطانة الحرارية للمعادن المستخدمة في تبطين افران الصهر والتحميص وانابيب نقل المواد التى تكون درجة حرارتة اكثر من 1000 م )؟ جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم بامرني (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاورفلي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك حبيبي


----------



## eng_monaem (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nadom69 (6 يناير 2009)

بارك الله بيك وجزيل الشكر


----------



## engmech80 (7 يناير 2009)

اريد كتب عن محطات الاعذاب


----------



## engmech80 (7 يناير 2009)

:15::15::79:جيد جدا


----------



## engmech80 (7 يناير 2009)

جيد جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بهاءالدين (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## بهاءالدين (7 يناير 2009)

الف شكر لك


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

